# No braided line?!



## Jonesy_84 (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a 24hr tuna trip in march with port a deep se headquarters. I called up to ask what to bring and was told no braid? How do they expect people to jig with spinning reels? Can't I just throw on a 100 ft mono topshot? If anyone has been out with them can clarify I'd appreciate it


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

You will get a lot more luck on the Bluewater board VS here. Probably has to do with all the peeps on the boat getting a big mess of knots and someone getting cut by the braid. Everything is CYA now a days. I have heard horror stories about trying to jig off the big charter boats as well because 80% of the people are bait fishing. Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

If you clearly know what you're doing and bring good gear, no one will mess with you


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

red34 said:


> If you clearly know what you're doing and bring good gear, no one will mess with you


this 
but if you tangle with another fisherman your braid will be cut first...
they want people to use 50 pound mono...i usually take a spool of 50pound mono and 65 pound braid for my fin nor offshore spinner...
deep sea headquarters is the best they wont mess with you, i wouldn't even try to take braid on a dolphin docks or fishermans warf boat...

oh and good luck
its hard to stay clean out there, you may want to bring a change of clothes..


----------



## garyatcb (Aug 15, 2007)

red34 said:


> If you clearly know what you're doing and bring good gear, no one will mess with you


Roger that


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

just attach a very long leader ( mono or flouro ) hopefully tangle will catch our mono 7 preserve your braid,
I had good luck with it


----------



## Caughtonacrab (Jul 6, 2013)

DD does not mind braid at all, at least not Capt. ken on tge lapesca.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

who would go through all that just to get there and then loose a fish cause the rubber band mono broke feeding them tackle non-stop? .....I would not go without 80/100 lb spectra braid


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

red34 said:


> If you clearly know what you're doing and bring good gear, no one will mess with you


used braid on the dolphin docks last weekend no issues????:an6:


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I never had any issue of using braid on any overnight boat in Gulf of Mexico.

Many East Coast tuna party boats prohibit using braid except jigging.
Unlike boats in Gulf of Mexico, East Coast boats anchor and fishermen are assigned for their spots. They usually use 6 - 8 oz sinker to drop baits to desirable depth.
When tuna is hooked up, it is inevitable lines got tangled and it is a mess when braid lines got tangled. For that reason, they prohibit the use of braid line.

When you drift using no sinker or light sinker, I don't see much problem of using braid line. In fact, most fishermen on long range boats out of San Diego use braid with mono topshot without any issue.


----------

